# 2011 UFHORA Winter Nationals In Melbourne, FL



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Presented by:










And Hosted by:










WHEN:
FEBRUARY 25TH, 26TH, 27th 2011

WHERE:
The Raceway.Biz in Melbourne, FL (Space Coast)
1220 Sarno Rd
Melbourne, FL 32935 (New location)

Contact Info
Bill's email: [email protected] 
321 600-4951 Business 
866) 845-4559 Toll Free


RACE CLASSES:
SUPPORT RACES (IF ENOUGH INTEREST, 1/24th Scale IROC, 6 OHM MODIFIED)

CHAMPIONSHIPS CLASSES:
SUPER STOCK
3 OHM MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
THURSDAY: 6PM - 10PM TRACK SETUP & TESTING

FRIDAY: 9AM OPEN
REGISTRATION & PRACTICE
8:00PM - SUPER STOCK TECH & QUALIFYING
6 OHM MODIFIED SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00 - CLOSE

SATURDAY: 8:00AM - OPEN
9:00AM - MODIFIED TECH & QUALIFYING
10:00AM - SUPER STOCK RACE
1:00PM – 3 OHM MODIFIED RACE
1/24th SCALE IROC SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00PM - CLOSE

SUNDAY: 9:00AM OPEN
10:30AM RESTRICTED OPEN TECH & QUALIFYING
RESTRICTED OPEN RACE TO FOLLOW WND OF QUALIFYING
AWARDS CEREMONY TO FOLLOW RACING

Race Classes: Member Non-Member
Support Race $10 $10
Super Stock $15 $20
Modified $15 $20
Restricted Open $15 $20

Food:
Foreman's Steakhouse
1940 Highway A1A
Indian Harbour Beach, FL 32937-3523
321-779-8980

Wizztrack Bonzai / Modified / Support Races










Black Oak / SUPER STOCK and RESTRICTED OPEN










Tired of the snow, yet?


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

The trophies are in the house.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

OFFUTT, ST CLAIR DOMINATE 2011 UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS

MELBOURNE, FL (27 FEB 2011) - TheRaceway.biz was delighted to host its third UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS in a new, larger facility. This was the first larger-than-local event scheduled at the new location. H.O. racers began arriving early Friday and found the familiar TOMY Black Oak and WIZZARD Banzai layouts ready to go. The WINTER NATIONALS also serves as the first points paying FHORA event each year. All of Friday was a "Test & Tune" session geared toward Super Stock qualifying and a 6-ohm Modified support race Friday evening. 

Super Stock qualifying was very tight with Robbie Offutt's 3.210 edging Craig Reynolds by .04 seconds for the "pole". Robbie and Craig were the only racers to crack 3.30 with the bulk of the field running between 3.30 and 3.39. The "sit out" qualifiers were Robbie, Craig, Ed Delfin and Bruce Beaulieu. 










The last scheduled event for Friday was a 6-Ohm modified non-points race. Robbie Offutt again took the win over Clayton St. Clair (driving a car borrowed at the last second form Dan McCleary). This time there was only a five lap difference. UFHORA director, Ed Delfin was third. Robbie also recorded fast lap (2.531) and best segment (66). 










Saturday began with a string of computer problems; from CPU's just shutting down, to printer glitches, to you name it. With six different computer systems in the store (some with SRT systems, some with TRACKMATE, some with both) we finally patched together enough hardware and software to complete the Super Stock program on the Black Oak.

Surviving the consi’s and semis were Land O' Lake's Robbie Offutt, Tampa’s Clayton St. Clair, Mims’s Craig Reynolds and Dan McCleary racing out of Riverview. In a race that was very close until the last minute, Robbie took a six lap win over Clayton. Craig Reynolds completed the podium. Robbie also ran best segment (82).



















We moved over to the Banzai for the Modified program. Robbie Offutt continued his "roll" and set fast time. His 2.161 was the only lap below 2.2. 










He also won the "A" semi taking Palm Bay's Steve Bowman to the main with him. Steve and Robbie shared best segment honors for both semis with 73 laps. Out of the "B", Clayton St. Clair and Ed Delfin moved to the feature. Clayton recorded fast lap for both semis with a 2.249. The Modified Main may have been the best H.O. race I've ever witnessed. With less than 30 seconds to go, Robbie, Steve and Clayton were all on the same lap. Steve must have blinked and Robbie flinched a bit allowing Clayton to get the win. Steve was 1-1/2 laps back for second and Robbie another 1-1/2 laps back in third. Robbie turned fast lap (2.249) and Steve had best segment (121).


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

In spite of the computer delays, we had plenty of time after the Modified main to run our HO - 1/24 S.R.O.C. "Duals". Special WIZZARD STORM EXTREME S.R.O.C. cars were prepared for the WIZZARD Banzai and JK Falcon-7 powered CHAMPION TURBO-FLEX cars for the 1/24 Hillclimb track. All racers would race each other in both scales on both tracks. We used a points system that assigned points for your finishing position in each race with bonuses for fast lap and best segment. The first round was with the STORMS on the Banzai. Craig Reynolds (primarily an H.O. racer) took the win, ran fast lap (3.569) and shared best segment (15) with Ed Delfin, Steve Bowman and Dan McCleary to score a perfect 21 points. Steve and Ed were second and third. Former S.R.O.C. champions Count Gibson and Lloyd Miller finished 4th and 8th. It would be very difficult for them to rebound on the Hillclimb. The real surprise was H.O. "fast guys" Robbie Offutt and Clayton St. Clair finishing 5th and 7th. 

Craig has done some 1/24 racing, would he be able to "hold serve" on the guys who prefer 1/24? Another surprise - the top three in the 1/24 round were all primarily H.O. racers! Craig scored another perfect 21 by winning the race, running fast lap (4.780) and sharing best segment with second place Ed (12). Clayton, Count and Lloyd were on the same lap for third with Clayton having track position. Ed's 2nd place finish put him second overall. Steve Bowman could do no better than sixth in the 1/24 race, but that was enough to put him third overall. So the H.O. guys pretty much swept it! Craig and Ed run almost exclusively H.O. Steve runs primarily 1/24, but actually prefers the H.O. cars. 










Sunday was for Restricted Open. As it was a small field, we qualified for lane choice and ran a six-car round-robin main. Clayton St. Clair TQ'd at 2.334. He followed that up with a fairly comfortable win over Craig Reynolds. Dan McCleary completed the podium. Craig turned fast lap (2.310) and best segment (115). 




























The 2011 UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS are in the books, TheRaceway.biz's new store has been properly "christened" and we're all looking for a racing and fun filled year. Don't miss out! Grab your car and controller and get to your local raceway or club track!


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

